# Time Machine: Women in uniform



## SARgirl (29 Aug 2009)

I thought this was interesting video which showed a nice little piece of history.  

I like how their uniforms tailor in at the waist and the flattering skirts go just below the knee, very nice. 



> _Archival footage from the Canadian Army Newsreel gives insight on what Canadians saw of the Second World War. Episode 350 _


Women in the army during the second WW certainly had a different role than they do currently.  


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3RU03p3rc3Y 
1:59


----------



## BlueJingo (29 Aug 2009)

The Quacks are here!  ;D (CWAC)


----------



## mariomike (29 Aug 2009)

More on the C.W.A.C. and W.R.C.N.S. here:
http://www.navalandmilitarymuseum.org/resource_pages/pavingtheway/cwac.html


----------



## Biathloneil (29 Aug 2009)

See a vast selection Here 
http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/land-terre/news-nouvelles/stories-reportages-eng.asp?radioButton=episode#350

http://www.canadianfilm.com/cafu/cafu_welcome.htm       
http://www.canadianfilm.com/cafu/resources.htm
Some interesting film history.

Fill yer boots.


----------



## Hawk (29 Aug 2009)

I don't know . . . when I ran into a bunch of CWAC in the '60's they took GREAT exception to being called Quacks!!!


Hawk


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Aug 2009)

Wait until I post a shot of myself in my new Mess Kit!!  No "quack" here!!


----------



## mariomike (30 Aug 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Wait until I post a shot of myself in my new Mess Kit!!  No "quack" here!!



That would be nice, Moe!


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Aug 2009)

mariomike said:
			
		

> That would be nice, Moe!



Haven't got it yet, though, but it is on order.


----------



## BlueJingo (31 Aug 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Haven't got it yet, though, but it is on order.



I'll second that request to see you in your Mess Kit!... I'd like to compare you against a quack!


----------



## armyvern (31 Aug 2009)

My grandmother was a CWAC, is a CWAC, still goes to CWAC reunions & insists that I too am a quack.

Interestingly enough, I distinctly recall a "briefing" given to us women by women while doing my Basic Trg in Cornwallis ...

"You will run into vets who will calls you CWACs - it is a term of endearment and you should never take offense to being called a quack." From experience, I've been called a quack at the legion and/or other assorted parade activities by these fine ladies and those gentlemen veterans who preceeded us - they call me a quack and I buy them a drink & certainly do not take offense to it.


----------



## mariomike (31 Aug 2009)

Also, the RCAF Women's Division:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Royal_Canadian_Air_Force_Women%27s_Division


----------



## Hawk (1 Sep 2009)

Hey - I didn't say I disagreed!! My Dad (WWII Vet) called them Quacks! The ones I met were reserves. The Air Women were WDs, and as they couldn't make much out of WRENS, we got jokes about nests, and arms flapping like wings! All just part of the teasing we put each other through. Some of my best friends were Quacks and WDs! All three Women's Services have proud histories, and I would never insult any of them.


Hawk


----------



## SARgirl (1 Sep 2009)

mariomike and Biathloneil,
Thank you for the links and information, it is much appreciated.

*----------*

Moe, 
I'm looking forward to seeing you in the photo you mentioned. :nod:   

*----------*

ArmyVern, 

Thank you for the educational post and for clearing up the, 'Quack', information; how nice that it is a, "_term of endearment_".  It is interesting how the meaning of words can change when they are said with love and/or respect.


----------

